# uk spider I.D, possible egg sack?



## Chino (May 6, 2011)

This spider has been sitting near the top of my wall for about a week in the same spot, i looked closer and it looks like there is a egg sack ?
i'd rather not have hundreds of mini spiders running around the wall/room. would it be better for me to try to move the sack (if it is a sack?) to the garden, or to a pot with the mum and then release them when they are all out of the sack ?

also does anyone know what spider it is?










Thanks,
Chino


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

i dont know what kind of spider it is but agree it is defo a egg sack


----------



## Chino (May 6, 2011)

I caught the spider in a tub, put air holes in the tub, the spider and sack are in there, but she is on the opposite side to the sack, does the mother need to 'tend' to the sack or will it be okay on it's own?
She gave a threat posture and attacked my tweezers when I was trying to get her away from the sack, was sad and cute at the same time


----------



## Chino (May 6, 2011)

just checked again and she is sitting ontop of the egg sack, not sure if she is deffending or eating it ? :/


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

how big is the spider


----------



## Chino (May 6, 2011)

its about 1-2cm leg span, its now webbing the sack to the bottom of the little tub. should be okay


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

does it look like this ?

sorry can't see from your pictures, but my one of these holds it's egg sac in it's fang,


Also if it is one of these, it is a mouse spider


----------



## Chino (May 6, 2011)

Biggys said:


> image
> 
> does it look like this ?
> 
> ...


no alot smaller, ill try find a pic online or try take a better pic


----------



## Chino (May 6, 2011)

it looks exactly the same as this, but with a smaller abdomen









that is a labyrinth spider, i think it is one of those


----------



## Chino (May 6, 2011)

I checked today after about 2-3 weeks of having the spider with the egg sack and saw that the had became ewl's 

heres the mum








shot from behind the webbing
















a few escaped from behind the web and i caught them moulting









im trying to catch some fruit flys atm, how do i know when they will want to eat? im going to set them free in my shed when they are able to fend for themselfs.
Thanks,
Chino


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Chino said:


> I checked today after about 2-3 weeks of having the spider with the egg sack and saw that the had became ewl's
> 
> heres the mum
> image
> ...


Nice one fella : victory:

Don't bother feeding until they moult again, then try fruit flies or micro crickets :2thumb:


----------



## snakedude (Jul 28, 2007)

Looks to me like it's the species of spider which you find in with crickets occasionally which if memory serves me rightly is Thanatus vulgaris.

I would imagine that you've had it come in with a box of crickets and escape into your room from there.

Mike.


----------

